# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa Ukraine, Nga, Rumani

## marketingvisa_umove

*LÀM VISA THĂM THÂN TẠI UKRAINE*

Giấy mời bản gốcGiấy bảo lãnh của người mờiBản phô tô hộ chiếu người mờiBản phô tô giấy chứng nhận cấp mã số cá nhân cho người mời.Giấy khám sức khoẻ không mắc bệnh truyềnGiấy chứng nhận không nhiễm HIV và bệnhGiấy xác nhận của địa phương nơi người mời đang sinh sống chứng nhận người mời đang cư trú hợp pháp tại nơi cư trúGiấy xác nhận của Ban quản lý khách sạn, ký túc xá hay phòng quản lý nhà đất không phản đối việc người được mời đến ởGiấy xác nhận không nợ tín dụng ở tài khoản cá nhân của cả hai phía.Giấy xác nhận của ngân hàng về tài khoản có hiệu lực và có tiền gửi của người được mời (khi đến phỏng vấn phải trình thẻ thanh toán).Giấy xác nhận công ty hoặc cơ quan người đến xin cấp thị thực đồng ý cho xuất cảnh (có sự đồng ý của lãnh đạo cơ quan hoặc doanh nghiệp, công ty).Giấy xác nhận tình trạng gia đìnhGiấy chứng nhận của công an địa phương chứng nhận người mời và người được mời không có tiền án tiến sự.*  Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây


**LÀM VISA ĐI LÀM VIỆC DÀI HẠN TẠI UKRAINE*


Hồ sơ *xin visa* đi làm việc dài hạn tại Ukraine bao gồm:Giấy mời bản gốcBản gốc giấy phép lao độngBản phô tô có công chứng giấy đăng ký kinh doanh hoặc một giấy tờ khác thay thế của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty đến nộp giấy tờ làm thị thực.Kế hoạch làm việc với đối tác Ucraina trong thời gian ở Ucraina.Bản phô tô có công chứng hộ chiếu của lãnh đạo công ty hoặc doanh nghiệp – người ký giấy mời. Bản phô tô này phải có chứng nhận của trưởng phòng Quốc tịch và đăng ký cá nhân ở địa phương thuộc Bộ Nội vụ Ucraina khi làm giấy mời.Bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận cấp mã số cá nhận của cơ quan thuế cấp cho lãnh đạo công ty – người ký giấy mời.Giấy chứng nhận hoặc bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận của ngân hàng về khả năng thanh toán và không có khoản nợ của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty mời.Giấy chứng nhận hoặc bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận của ngân hàng về khả năng tài chính và không có khoản nợ của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty đến nộp giấy tờ làm thị thực (trình thẻ tín dụng (nộp bản phô tô) và bản trích lục của ngân hàng về tài khoản hiện có hiệu lực và có tiền gửi trong đó).Giấy chứng nhận của công an địa phương chứng nhận người đến xin cấp thị thực không có tiền án, tiền sự.Giấy khám sức khoẻ chứng nhận không mắc bênh truyền nhiễm nào trong vòng 1 năm trở lại.Giấy chứng nhận không nhiễm HIV và bệnh lao*    Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

**LÀM VISA CÔNG TÁC ĐI UKRAINE*


Hồ sơ* xin visa* công tác Ukraine bao gồm:Giấy mời bản gốc.Bản phô tô có công chứng giấy đăng ký kinh doanh công ty mời.Bản phô tô có công chứng giấy đăng ký kinh doanh hoặc một giấy tờ khác thay thế của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty đến nộp giấy tờ làm thị thực.
Kế hoạch làm việc với đối tác Ucraina trong thời gian ở Ucraina.Bản phô tô hộ chiếu của lãnh đạo (người được ủy nhiệm) công ty hoặc doanh nghiệp – người ký giấy mời. Bản phô tô này phải có xác nhận của trưởng phòng nhân sự nơi làm việc.Bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận của cơ quan thuế cấp mã số cá nhân cho lãnh đạo công ty – người ký giấy mời.Giấy chứng nhận hoặc bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận của ngân hàng về khả năng thanh toán và không có khoản nợ của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty mời.Giấy chứng nhận hoặc bản phô tô có công chứng giấy chứng nhận của ngân hàng về khả năng thanh toán và không có khoản nợ của doanh nghiệp hoặc công ty đến nộp giấy tờ làm thị thực.Giấy khám sức khoẻ và chứng nhận tình trạng sức khoẻ có thể đi Ucraina.Giấy chứng nhận không nhiễm HIV và bệnh laoGiấy chứng nhận của công an địa phương chứng nhận không có tiền án, tiền sự*     Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

**LÀM VISA ĐI DU HỌC TẠI UKRAINE*




Hồ sơ *xin visa* đi làm việc dài hạn tại Ukraine bao gồm:Giấy mời bản gốc được cấp bởi trường đại học.Họ tên của người xin cấp thị thực du học tại Ucraina phải có tên trong danh sách của Cục Lãnh sự Bộ Ngoại giao Ucraina gửi về Đại sứ quán.6 ảnh cỡ 6 ×4Bản sao giấy tờ chứng nhận về bằng cấp và kết quả học tậpBản phô tô giấy khai sinhGiấy chứng nhận không vi phạm tiền án tiền sựHợp đồng ký với trường đại học ở Ucraina, nơi dự định đến học.Giấy chứng nhận bảo hiểm y tế đối với người xuất cảnh (bản gốc và bản phô tô).Giấy khám sức khoẻ chứng nhận không mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm trong vòng 1 năm trở lại.Giấy chứng nhận không nhiễm HIV và bệnh lao, viêm gan B, các chứng bệnh nghiện chất kích thích không quá 1 tháng cho đến thời điểm làm giấy tờ nộp làm thị thực.* Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

**LÀM VISA DU LỊCH nga*


*Hồ sơ xin visa Du lịch Nga bao gồm:*
1. Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất là 6 tháng.
2. Bản khai xin cấp thị thực  theo mẫu.
3. 01 ảnh kích thước 3,5×4,5 cm, mới chụp, phông nền trắng.
4. Giấy tờ chứng minh công việc.
5. Giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.
6. Booking vé máy bay.
7. Booking khách sạn.
*Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

**LÀM VISA CÔNG TÁC NGA*




*Hồ sơ xin visa Công tác Nga bao gồm:*
1. Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất là 6 tháng.
2. Bản khai xin cấp thị thực  theo mẫu.
3. 01 ảnh kích thước 3,5×4,5 cm, mới chụp, phông nền trắng.
4. Bản chính giấy mời của đối tác tại Nga.
5. Giấy tờ chứng minh tài trợ của công ty phía Việt Nam.
*Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệtại đây

**LÀM VISA THĂM THÂN NGA*


*Hồ sơ xin visa Thăm thân Nga bao gồm:*
1. Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất là 6 tháng.
2. Bản khai xin cấp thị thực  theo mẫu.
3. 01 ảnh kích thước 3,5×4,5 cm, mới chụp, phông nền trắng.
4. Bản chính giấy mời nhập cảnh vào Nga.
5. Giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.
6. Giấy tờ chứng minh công việc.
7. Chứng minh mối quan hệ với người thân tại Nga.
*Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

**LÀM VISA DU HỌC NGA*


*Hồ sơ xin visa Du học Nga bao gồm:*
1. Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn ít nhất là 6 tháng.
2. Bản khai xin cấp thị thực  theo mẫu.
3. 01 ảnh kích thước 3,5×4,5 cm, mới chụp, phông nền trắng.
4. Bản chính giấy mời nhập học tại Nga.
5. Giấy tờ chứng minh tài chính.
6. Giấy xét nghiệm HIV.
*Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

*



*LÀM VISA NHẬP CẢNH RUMANI*


*Hồ sơ xin visa Nhập cảnh Rumani bao gồm:*1. 01 tờ khai xin thị thực.
2. 02 ảnh chứng minh thư mới nhất, phông nền trắng.
3. Hộ chiếu gốc còn hạn.
4. Thư mời viết tay nêu rõ lý do xin thị thực và thời gian lưu trú + bản sao.5
. Chứng minh thân nhân .6. Chứng minh nghề nghiệp.7. Chứng minh tài chính.8. Giấy tờ chứng nhận nơi ở.9. Xác nhận vé máy bay khứ hồi.10. Bảo hiểm.*Để biết thêm thông tin về dịch vụ tư vấn xin visa, vui lòng liên hệ tại đây

*Website :www.lamvisaonline.com

LIÊN HỆ : Y : umovetravel 
E:backup@umovetravel.com


HOTLINE: 04.39234151/52

Tag:lam visa chau au, du lich chau au, visa cong tac chau au, visa di chau au,
tour chau au,dich vu visa nhanh, tư vấn visa, lam visa nhanh, làm visa, 
visa nhanh đức, lam visa duc, xin visa duc

----------

